# Fluzone Quadrivalent-90686 or Q2038



## SUEV (Nov 4, 2013)

I can't seem to find any definitive answer from CMS so I'm hoping someone out there has more information this influenza season.  Q2038's description is for Fluzone.  Is this code used for both the trivalent and quadrivalent Fluzones?  Is it mandatory to use a Q code or since all of these codes have reimbursement attached, can we just use the 90686?  Any help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Nov 4, 2013)

For Medicare - they want the Q codes for the flu shots, all others will take the normal codes.


----------



## SUEV (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

